# drove a 00 viper gts tonight



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

A buddy of mine has a 00 viper gts. I drove it for about an hour tonight, WOW that thing has some serious power..... Just thought i would splurge and telll


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

timmy said:


> A buddy of mine has a 00 viper gts. I drove it for about an hour tonight, WOW that thing has some serious power..... Just thought i would splurge and telll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how was the clutch on it


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I drove your mom and the clutch was SUPERB :rasp:


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

It wasn't bad. It was def a lot stiffer than a usual car but i got used to it in mins..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

just teasing ya guy. Read it got jealous and thought of something funny lol,


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I drove your mom and the clutch was SUPERB :rasp:
> [snapback]1110690[/snapback]​


buddy i bet uve never "drove" any woman or even driven any car with a clutch so stfu with ur stupid comments


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I drove your mom and the clutch was SUPERB :rasp:
> [snapback]1110690[/snapback]​










Sorry, but that was funny as hell.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > I drove your mom and the clutch was SUPERB :rasp:
> ...


My mom died when i was 18, she was only 41.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Mods, please close this thread as it is not going in the right direction...


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

sorry about your mom

back on topic

vipers are quick
so dam tourqicy(spelling on that)
tire spin easily shifiting gears


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i know a guy with a viper in lowell MA. its pretty cool. i've sat in them at shows and stuff, but never actually driven one. that'd be cool as hell...tell me you flew up rt. 28 doing 125mph!!!! lol.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

timmy said:


> A buddy of mine has a 00 viper gts. I drove it for about an hour tonight, WOW that thing has some serious power..... Just thought i would splurge and telll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet....can I touch you?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

theres some mean mofo's here tonite man..lol


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > A buddy of mine has a 00 viper gts. I drove it for about an hour tonight, WOW that thing has some serious power..... Just thought i would splurge and telll :rasp: :rasp: :rasp:
> ...










Sorry, but I find this one rather funny









On topic: I would love to drive in such a car, but some of us has to keep dreaming. Btw: do you have any pics of that viper?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > A buddy of mine has a 00 viper gts. I drove it for about an hour tonight, WOW that thing has some serious power..... Just thought i would splurge and telll :rasp: :rasp: :rasp:
> ...


:cartmans voice: I said WHO WANTS TO f*cking TOUCH ME?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

i dont know anything about your mom, but watch those vipers, they're tail happy

not that you have roads with corners in the usa


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I'll get some pics when he takes it out again. should be soon as it is nice out this weekedn


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

has he done anything to it? or is it bone stock?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

let us know when you buy one, that will be something to brag about.
wes


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

why spend 80g's on a viper when you can buy a lightning and put the rest in mods that would eat a viper..lol

id rather just drive a viper at the expense of others..but never my own money..lol


----------



## biohaZ (Jun 22, 2005)

i drove the dodge ram srt10 last year on my birthday as a present lol.. we went to the dealership and test drove it ... that thing is so fast for a truck. Well its the fastest production truck made


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> let us know when you buy one, that will be something to
> brag about.


Exactly...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

biohaZ said:


> i drove the dodge ram srt10 last year on my birthday as a present lol.. we went to the dealership and test drove it ... that thing is so fast for a truck. Well its the fastest production truck made
> [snapback]1111580[/snapback]​










here hemi hemi hemi


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> why spend 80g's on a viper when you can buy a lightning and put the rest in mods that would eat a viper..lol
> 
> id rather just drive a viper at the expense of others..but never my own money..lol
> [snapback]1111570[/snapback]​


I would never do that not everyone wants a truck.

Sports cars are obviusly the way to go, and if you can make a lighting as fast as a viper, then I'm sure u can mod a car much better and easier to be that fast and agile.

trucks suck cars own


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

thats a sweet car


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > why spend 80g's on a viper when you can buy a lightning and put the rest in mods that would eat a viper..lol
> ...


come on man for less then $700 you can turn a stock lightning into a 11 sec truck that would blow the doors off of some sports cars..you obvously dont know much when you say trucks suck..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the srt10 is 50+ the lightning is 33. no comparison in my book, f*ck a dodge for thta much money.
wes


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

the dodge looks like a damn semi..lol..and i cant even belive dodge is trying to capatilize with the fact ford is not making lightning anymore so they make 2 more pieaces of crap called the rumble bee with 350hp but the face is you cant go over 110..cause it electronically shuts off..and the daytona..lmfao..you finally get a chance to take over and this is the best you come up with..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> why spend 80g's on a viper when you can buy a lightning and put the rest in mods that would eat a viper..lol
> 
> id rather just drive a viper at the expense of others..but never my own money..lol
> [snapback]1111570[/snapback]​


Why spend 30 grand on a lightning when you could buy an F-body and put the rest in mods. Why spend 10 grand on an F-body when you could buy a DSM for 1500 and smoke everyone with the money you put into it....etc etc.

Sometimes full out speed isn't everything.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > why spend 80g's on a viper when you can buy a lightning and put the rest in mods that would eat a viper..lol
> ...


cause i have taste in trucks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > why spend 80g's on a viper when you can buy a lightning and put the rest in mods that would eat a viper..lol
> ...


dsm?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


Talon, Eclipse, Laser....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

6 5 400 i wont fit in them bullshit cars. i wouldn't drive one if i could though, they are gay. the lightning is limited edition and sweet as f*ck. thats why i spent 33+ on one.
wes


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

how the hell can you compare the looks of a lightning and say just get a talon,eclipse or laser..thats pathetic man..you actually want a nice looking car or truck dont you?.wait..your not a rice burner are you..if so i appoligize i didnt mean to make fun of your car..but to each his own..

on another note..if you do put in 30g's into a exlipse,talong or laser..give me your address..so i can bring my hammer and hit you in the head a coupel thousand times..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> how the hell can you compare the looks of a lightning and say just get a talon,eclipse or laser..thats pathetic man..you actually want a nice looking car or truck dont you?.wait..your not a rice burner are you..if so i appoligize i didnt mean to make fun of your car..but to each his own..
> 
> on another note..if you do put in 30g's into a exlipse,talong or laser..give me your address..so i can bring my hammer and hit you in the head a coupel thousand times..:rasp:
> [snapback]1111657[/snapback]​


How can you compare a lightning to a GTS?

It seems like my whole point flew way WAY above your head.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

a lightning is a big mans viper, thats how. i cant fit in a viper so i have a lightning.
wes


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

if you havent figured it out let me tell you..I HATE DODGE..lol..piranha king im with you..there to small for me..i needed speed and i needed comfort..lightning gave me that..seems has though sports cars are made for 5'9 160lb people they have no consideration for us 6'0 250+ guys..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> a lightning is a big mans viper, thats how. i cant fit in a viper so i have a lightning.
> wes
> [snapback]1111674[/snapback]​


I meant in the looks department, If you look at what I quoted. A Lightning does NOT compare to a GTS at ALL in looks.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

looks wont win you a race


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> looks wont win you a race
> [snapback]1111682[/snapback]​


READ MY FIRST POST ON THE SUBJECT!

SOMETIMES WINNING A RACE ISN'T EVERYTHING! IF IT WAS, I WOULD BE DRIVING AROUND A 9 SECOND $10,000 sh*t BUCKET!!

God damn your head is thick.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > looks wont win you a race
> ...


am i pissing you off man..lol why do you wana drive a sh*t bucket and no need to spend $10,000..i can fill one for you for $100..







relax dude..dont bust a vain..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


I need my BP pills.

I am not syaing I hate/like either cars, I was just saying because it can be made faster for a couple hundred bucks doesn't mean it is a better car.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I would and never will buy a truck be it for looks or for power. That same engine in a lower car would give better performance and better handling with the dynamics of a car.

I don't know what point you have here other than you might like how it looks which I think is completely rediculous unless you have a use for the ugly back compartment (i.e. construction job)


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> I would and never will buy a truck be it for looks or for power. That same engine in a lower car would give better performance and better handling with the dynamics of a car.
> 
> I don't know what point you have here other than you might like how it looks which I think is completely rediculous unless you have a use for the ugly back compartment (i.e. construction job)
> [snapback]1111699[/snapback]​


what do you drive?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > I would and never will buy a truck be it for looks or for power. That same engine in a lower car would give better performance and better handling with the dynamics of a car.
> ...


I am an idiot.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > I would and never will buy a truck be it for looks or for power. That same engine in a lower car would give better performance and better handling with the dynamics of a car.
> ...


I am a 20 year old been living on my own for 4 yrs with no support from family so I don't have much money so right now I am just driving a 5spd 98 toyota camry but when I have the money it will definately be for a sports car and not a truck.

Drove a 350Z 6spd last week and im sure that was a hell of a lot better than your truck


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


lmfao 350z...will get eaten by a lightning man..now when and if 350z ever makes a turbo wich i heard they are..it will be a close race till then a 350z is not king of the redlights..looks dept yes they look very nice..a guy at my job has a black one with some spinners on it..looks decent..performance wise..no way id take a rx-7 over a 350z anyday..but lets end this now cause we all have different taste and opinions and ive expressed mines..so to each his own..by the way..camrys are sweet..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> looks wont win you a race
> [snapback]1111682[/snapback]​


You say looks won't win you a race.. BUT then you say how the DSM is ugly and ricer???


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > looks wont win you a race
> ...


true i did say that..but theres no explanation for putting 30g's in a car like that..looks wont win you a race..bu doesnt mean i wana drive a sh*t bucket..if your gona drop some serious cash in a car at least let the car be worth it and have some quality to it..those cars dont..(in my opinion)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


Thats your opinion I guess.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


yup


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I happen to like the looks of a 2G, even a 1G Eclipse over any pickum up truck anyday.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> the dodge looks like a damn semi..lol..and i cant even belive dodge is trying to capatilize with the fact ford is not making lightning anymore so they make 2 more pieaces of crap called the rumble bee with 350hp but the face is you cant go over 110..cause it electronically shuts off..and the daytona..lmfao..you finally get a chance to take over and this is the best you come up with..
> [snapback]1111626[/snapback]​


didnt they used to make the dakota r/t, those where prettty quick.. but the cyclone and what ever the other chevy sports truck where pretty damn fast..

oh yeah my friends brother has a modena spider and i sat in it can i be cool to?

i could brag all day about other people stuff that i have driven or been around that is cool but i dont go around bragging about it..


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Man oh Man..... I would really like to know how old some people are. This site is getting so imature


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> has he done anything to it? or is it bone stock?
> [snapback]1111564[/snapback]​


It is stock gts..


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


your lightning is manual right?

EDIT: not sure if lightnings come manual, but there is no way a 380HP 4speed automatic can beat a 287hp 6spd car when the car weighs around 2000 pounds less. Please someone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

timmy said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > CROSSHAIR223 said:
> ...


Sorry about your mom, but CROSSHAIR223 was talking to Aaronic and it's still funny as hell.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydoo said:
> ...


crosshair223 is still a moron...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


your wrong..

a) you didnt specify if you what the racing conditions are..
b) you didnt specify what car weighs 2000 lbs more than what car..
***correction you did but your wrong its more like a 1500 lb difference
c) you didnt specify what the final gear ratio on the 4 speed auto..
d) you didnt specify if either car is stock suspension and drive train..

e) im too lazy to surf the net to find specific examples but im sure it can be proven
*** correction i wanted to get an idea of hte differences 
lightning
4670lbs 380hp 480lbs trq

350z
3188lbs 287hp 274lbs trq

i found some zero to 60 numbers and 1/4 mile times that would indicate a even tie or the lightning coming out slightly ahead of the 350z both stock


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


a) neither did anyone else in this whole thread u fukin moron
b) what do u think? a huge pickup truck or a light sports car u fukin newb
c) If the 4speed had a higher final gear ratio than the 6spd 350Z, it would lose a hell of a lot of acceleration due to the fact it only has 4 gears to get up to speed
d) assuming both stock, not gonna run a car with 100K in mods vs a stock one

so none of yours points make any sense so maybe you should read a little bit more before you make a stupid comment


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

> its not a huge pick up dip sh*t its a lowered reg cab short bed ttl length 208in WB 119 vs 350z ttl length 169 WB 104 yeah the ligthning is bigger bur in terms of trucks its not a huge truck.. and the z isnt really that light campared to other sports cars 3188lbs light? the new vette is 10lbs less and three times as much car.. the rx 8 is closer in size and its 159lbs lighter, the audi tt hard top 201 lbs lighter, in terms of sports cars teh z is kind of porky..
> 
> um your the stupid newb here dumbass maybe you should look at who joined first and who has more post before you call someone a newb
> 
> ...


If I am the newb why do I know how to use the quote tags and you dont for some reason? maybe you are just a moron?

you had ot edit your post to make yourself look even remotely like u knew what u were talking about. I have checked the times and the 350Z does get a better 1/4 mile and 0-60. Plus the 350Z is slightly under 3000lbs not 3200 like you say.

and yeah of course a truck could beat a lighter car what if your truck has 1000hp and the small car has a fuckin lawn mower engine. I was talking specifically about the 350Z and the ford lightning.
YR MODEL 0-60 1/4mile
1999 Ford F-150 Lightning 5.8 14.3
2004 Nissan 350Z 5.3 13.77


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> > its not a huge pick up dip sh*t its a lowered reg cab short bed ttl length 208in WB 119 vs 350z ttl length 169 WB 104 yeah the ligthning is bigger bur in terms of trucks its not a huge truck.. and the z isnt really that light campared to other sports cars 3188lbs light? the new vette is 10lbs less and three times as much car.. the rx 8 is closer in size and its 159lbs lighter, the audi tt hard top 201 lbs lighter, in terms of sports cars teh z is kind of porky..
> >
> > um your the stupid newb here dumbass maybe you should look at who joined first and who has more post before you call someone a newb
> >
> ...


ok you chose the 99 lightning i saw the same numbers. the 2001 lightening 0-60 5.2 1/4 mile 13.9 and those numbers for the z are from one test the average test speeds are close to 5.7 0-60 14.3 1/4 mile.. i have no clue where you found the z being less then 300 lbs because thats a load of bunk..

i dont need to do sh*t to show you what i know about cars..

i know how to use quotes douchi was shortening the post and removed the wrong line accidentally..

you want to start a debate about cars your picking on the wrong guy, juat look at my name dumbass NISMO DRIVER did you think i would have no clue abotu nissan performance or that i would not be into cars?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

just did a search of lightning vs 350z and found this one

http://www.newengland-motorsports.com/foru...read.php?t=1083

obviously this is a lightning biased site nad sounds like the truck is mod'd but thought youd like to read about a big heavy truck beating a light sports car..

BTW i hate ford and would take a z any day but the z is kind of overrated..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

heres a funny line from a cobra owners forum commenting on the Z

"350Z drivers are a strange breed... It's like they moved from an '83 Caprice up to the 350 which is a *very* decent performer, but the difference to them is so huge they don't exactly comprehend how many other cars are out there with simular or even more stellar performance- 90's Cobras, C5, C6, Z06, Evo, STi, lightly modded WRX and SRT-4's, many Mercedes and Porsche models, Lightnings, 03/04 Cobras, LS1's, GTO's, modded 5.0's & turbo'd Honda's, etc.."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i guess Aaronic doesnt want to talk about it any more?

im a big fan of the z and would admit that a lightening would be as fast if not faster truck or not..

the viper would smoke both of them though..

timmy did you really get on the viper or just drive around posing trying to look cool not trying to make up for a small package? personally i think the viper is a hot car but dont think it makes much sense to have one unless your racing it at a track..


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

although i agree that i wouldn't want to drive a sh*t-bucket lightning....the new concept lighting that ford put out is ridiculous. 500 hp 5.4L v8. Still, I wouldn't take a lightning to a track. Like the ones with curves


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i guess Aaronic doesnt want to talk about it any more?
> 
> im a big fan of the z and would admit that a lightening would be as fast if not faster truck or not..
> 
> ...


i actually had to go out... i dont spend 24 hours a day on this site like most people here.

you originally said I was dead wrong about the 350Z being faster and now I find out they are around the same speed with of course the 350Z having a smaller engine.

I don't even want to bring up handling or braking as I know the 350Z would blow the lightning out of the water.

and for someone with driver in his name I thought you would be a lot more educated about vehicles


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its all about the driver!!!!!!!!!

u guys dont race, or else youd know this and stop argueing about specs..


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

jiggy said:


> its all about the driver!!!!!!!!!
> 
> u guys dont race, or else youd know this and stop argueing about specs..
> [snapback]1112033[/snapback]​


shut up you moron

so let me drive a porsche 911 turbo and you take out your honda civic and see how much the driver matters then u dumb sh*t


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > its all about the driver!!!!!!!!!
> ...


if you dont know how to shift and when to apply gas and when to let off..a kid on a bike will beat you..and i suggest you chill with the swearing and name calling..we were all having a simple conversation..no need for your attitude..


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > jiggy said:
> ...


Unless you have never driven standard and you can't move anywhere and keep stalling a kid on a bike will not beat you and I bet me at the wheel of the 6spd 350Z I would smoke you in your gay automatic


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm loving this debate but maybe I missed this earlier. Racing no doubt but are you guys talking drag or handling? Two different worlds of racing.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > i guess Aaronic doesnt want to talk about it any more?
> ...


MORE EDUCATED? what ever implied that i didnt know or wasnt atleast close to the facts to begin with?

"The big Ram managed a slalom speed of 61.9 mph, slightly beating the Lightning's speed of 61.5 mph." motor trend, here we can see the slalom speed of the big slow truck..

Skidpad: .85g 
Braking, 60-0 mph: 137 ft

350z:
Braking, 60-0 mph, ft 115 
600-ft slalom, mph 66.8 
200-ft skidpad, g 0.88

the z has a very slight edge in handling over the lightning but as ever real world driver vs driver comparison iw ould be damn close


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > its all about the driver!!!!!!!!!
> ...


actually hes right and you need to relax yor getting all worked up calling people names mean while your the one getting your ass handed to you.. you cant even argue specs acurately and are making all kinds of silly statements then trying to back track to cover your self.. i cant imagine how you drive. do you even know how to drive stick? i didnt think mopeds were manual?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> Unless you have never driven standard and you can't move anywhere and keep stalling a kid on a bike will not beat you and I bet me at the wheel of the 6spd 350Z I would smoke you in your gay automatic
> [snapback]1112054[/snapback]​


oh yeah what if you where on dirt and it was a mountain bike?

what about traffic?

anyone ever see the beging of office space where the old guy with the walker is going faster then then peter in the camry? the camry isnt fast then the z but the guy in with the waqlker beat him?

dude just quite trying to debate a null point, weve pretty much agreed that the two are about hte same stock.

an that you perfer the z and cant accept the fact that some autos can go just as fast as some manuals..


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

he probablly doesnt even have his own car.stll have to take out the grabage and mow the lawn to borrow moms car..while he goes to the arcade and shares a pepsi with his friend..you know you remind of those fools on that dodge commercial..hey!! that thing got a hemi?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually Audi has just released a Clutch in their automatic that is faster than any manual. You can get it in auto or manual and it's roughly the same thing. It does this by actually having two clutches. In order for one to engage the other has to dis-engage. If anyone gets popular science it's in last month's issue. Pretty cool in how they stair step the shifting. 1-3-5 on clutch one and 2-4-6 on clutch two. It's a pretty cool read and if I recall right it's already out in the new A3.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> he probablly doesnt even have his own car.stll have to take out the grabage and mow the lawn to borrow moms car..while he goes to the arcade and shares a pepsi with his friend..you know you remind of those fools on that dodge commercial..hey!! that thing got a hemi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Hey next time I get to ride in the cab"


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> he probablly doesnt even have his own car.stll have to take out the grabage and mow the lawn to borrow moms car..while he goes to the arcade and shares a pepsi with his friend..you know you remind of those fools on that dodge commercial..hey!! that thing got a hemi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bud i am probably more successful than you at the age of 20

I have owned 3 standard cars already have lived on ym own for 4 yrs since the age of 16 with no support and have also owned a sports bike.

so go f*ck yourself and your f****t buddy nismo driver


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > he probablly doesnt even have his own car.stll have to take out the grabage and mow the lawn to borrow moms car..while he goes to the arcade and shares a pepsi with his friend..you know you remind of those fools on that dodge commercial..hey!! that thing got a hemi?
> ...


lol probably being the key word there..

dude its not our fault you had to move from home at 16.. lets not get into a pissing match over how many manual or stick cars youve owned, im six years older and have had twice as many cars and lived on my own longer... your running out of things to debate just admit it..
repeat after me 
"nismo driver lives in my head rent free"


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


you two ar ethe morons trying to say that I dont even own a standard car i will take a pic of me jizzing on my car if u want me to proove i have one.

how many bikes have u owned?

and what kind of arguement do u have saying u have lived on ur own longer? well my dad who is 56 has lived on his own longer than u what is your point?

like i said go f*ck yourself and dont go sayin sh*t unless u know what the fuk ur talking about u stupid bitch


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

That's a damn good line























It's a definte sign of backpedling when you have fall back on odds like that. Kinda urked me too. I've been on my own since 18 now 26 and I've owned 9 cars. Not trying to burst your bubble Aaronic but uhhh you aren't "SPECIAL" in that way, but maybe in others.....................


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> That's a damn good line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah well i would have a f*cking viper of my own right now if i could save all my money instead of throwing away 2 grand a month in expenses for 4 years


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

you;ve ruined a perfectly good thread..there was no need for the swearing.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a damn good line
> ...


Uhhh yeah, we all could if we didn't have to spend the money we made. Are you trying to make sense?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


Im just a regular old Doode , and 
I own a F-150 Harley davidson Truck 
(2) Harleys (Both 2003)
(1) Waverunner 
A House !!!
A Banshee...
And I drive Real Slow , I have no tickets and I lose All the races I enter !!









Am I qualified to Speak ?







By the way to I want a cookie ...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


a banshee quad? my bike had the exact same engine as that... had a yamaha RZ350 1986


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


qualifies you for 2 cookies actually the harley truck won me over :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...










Yamaha 350 Banshee ....98'


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> you two ar ethe morons trying to say that I dont even own a standard car i will take a pic of me jizzing on my car if u want me to proove i have one.
> [snapback]1112161[/snapback]​


that would be kind of gay and not very appropriate for this site.. maybe your into that kind of thing but i would rather not see that and i dont see how that would prove its standard, mabya pick of you sucking off the shifter with your liscence and registration would be adiquate to prove the point



Aaronic said:


> how many bikes have u owned?
> [snapback]1112161[/snapback]​


pedal or motor?
pedal:
i have specialized rockhopper, i use to have a schwinn low rider bike and a few bmx's
motor:
i had a 93 0r 94 KTM 300 EXC enduro bike when i lived in colorado and texas but sold it after i moved from texas. i also had a yamah 75 special ??? i think it was a pos and i got rid of it.. i perfer not to take as many risks as i used to so no bikes for me now.. 


Aaronic said:


> and what kind of arguement do u have saying u have lived on ur own longer? well my dad who is 56 has lived on his own longer than u what is your point?
> [snapback]1112161[/snapback]​


??? just saying ???? what was the point of you telling everyone youve lived on your own since 16????


Aaronic said:


> like i said go f*ck yourself and dont go sayin sh*t unless u know what the fuk ur talking about u stupid bitch
> [snapback]1112161[/snapback]​


you really should calm down this anger only proves that i am living in your head and its not osting a dime.. i bet you wish your bills were as cheap as me living in your head.. the you could afford a viper and cry away all the surpressed childhood nightmares that seem to be poking there head out


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


Heres a Pic to show Im not full of sh*t ..


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > why spend 80g's on a viper when you can buy a lightning and put the rest in mods that would eat a viper..lol
> ...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


my hero


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


dude that bike is almost older then you.. but ill give you somecredit for the 2 stroke street bike


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


there is a twin turbo kit for the 350z which puts it over 400hp


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

~Lightning2004~
Thats your truck in your avitar right ? If so Who did your flames and If ya dont mind me asking , how much was the job ?









Your truck looks Sick!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mr. harley i never get tired of seeing your rides..

i like how the hogs and teh truck all have the same styling with the black and chrome..


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

no i wish it was mine..im having mine done almost like that..right now its blue..a friend of mine is gona do it for me for 12g's he said if i wanted..i may get it done hopfull by this year..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> mr. harley i never get tired of seeing your rides..
> 
> i like how the hogs and teh truck all have the same styling with the black and chrome..
> [snapback]1112213[/snapback]​


Thank you Sir !!!!

What do you think about that 400Hp Turbo for the 350?



> no i wish it was mine..im having mine done almost like that..right now its blue..a friend of mine is gona do it for me for 12g's he said if i wanted..i may get it done hopfull by this year..


Good Luck in your quest


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


my bike red lined at about 12k-16k depending on how it was running and it could easily wheelie in first just by snapping the throttle with ur wrist quick it was a really fast bike becuase it is kinda light (well not compaired to newer bikes lol)


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

You know what's funny...this is what the original topic was about:



timmy said:


> A buddy of mine has a 00 viper gts. I drove it for about an hour tonight, WOW that thing has some serious power..... Just thought i would splurge and telll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just funny to see how something like this can turn into 3 members going nuts on eachother about who can drive a car better and who knows more about specs. Keep it up guys...To me it's very comical.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Thank you Sir !!!!
> 
> What do you think about that 400Hp Turbo for the 350?


i guess it would be pretty quick but hevent really looked into it.

the big question is how reliable would it be for daily use? one of the draw backs of the 300zx TT was reliability once you started to heavily mod it, im not sure how the vq power plant would handle the increase of cyclinder preasure. i know that nissan generally buils a solid bottom end capable of handling far more power then stock form delivers but the new engines (3.5vq and the new 4 banger) are designed to squeze alot of juice out of it in stock form. some of the articals i read about tune shops trying to better the stock 350 exhaust had trouble because they already did a pretty good job at nissan.. i would stick to stillen mods for a nissan, they get there hands on the cars from nissan first and have along history with nissan..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> You know what's funny...this is what the original topic was about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these car related tpoics always get crazy and slightly off topic..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > You know what's funny...this is what the original topic was about:
> ...


Car related topics rock !!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

can you smell the testosterone?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

to bad we arent chillin in a garge drinking beers bs'ing about this stuff.. nothing make a car comversation better then the smell of gasoline and oil and some airtools and wrenchs to mess around with.. a few bikes and muscle cars to check out .. hey mr harley when are we comin over, ill bring some beers

i mis working in a shop, being in that type of work enviroment where its just a couple of your friends gettgin stuff done, i used to be a snowmobile mechanic at a ski area in colorado and that was the most fun i ever had at a job.. between snowcats and snowmobiles there was alawys something to go beat on to let off steam and working on sleds and cats all day wasnt too bad either.. plus you could always go take some powder runs on your luinch break...

o yeah any good shop always has some good dog just laying around or hanging out watching you work..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> to bad we arent chillin in a garge drinking beers bs'ing about this stuff.. nothing make a car comversation better then the smell of gasoline and oil and some airtools and wrenchs to mess around with.. a few bikes and muscle cars to check out .. hey mr harley when are we comin over, ill bring some beers
> 
> i mis working in a shop, being in that type of work enviroment where its just a couple of your friends gettgin stuff done, i used to be a snowmobile mechanic at a ski area in colorado and that was the most fun i ever had at a job.. between snowcats and snowmobiles there was alawys something to go beat on to let off steam and working on sleds and cats all day wasnt too bad either.. plus you could always go take some powder runs on your luinch break...
> 
> ...


The housewarming is July 30th !!!! Come on down







Tons of Beer, Cars , Bikes, some good looking women and lots of Great Family









oh Yeah , 


> nothing make a car comversation better then the smell of gasoline and oil and some airtools and wrenchs to mess around with.. a few bikes and muscle cars to check out


Cant leave out the Greenery


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...










Lookit, its Chiny


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

red&black said:


> there is a twin turbo kit for the 350z which puts it over 400hp
> [snapback]1112209[/snapback]​


And the Lightning can make well over 400hp on the stock supercharger. If you want to make more than 400hp with a turbo kit on the Z (which sounds greatly exagerated, but I'll entertain that number) you'll have to lower the compression, which means tearing apart the engine.

Mod for mod I'll take the lightning anyday.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> I bet me at the wheel of the 6spd 350Z I would smoke you in your gay automatic
> [snapback]1112054[/snapback]​


I don't think you realize that a 6spd is the worst transmission for drag right? Also, auto's are preffered by alot of people on the strip too.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > I bet me at the wheel of the 6spd 350Z I would smoke you in your gay automatic
> ...


Not when you're too fast, too furious at the stoplight in your Lightining...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

scrappy, that's true to an extent, if you're good with a manual transmission and you have good timing on your release point for the clutch, you can dog an auto, the only reason auto's are prefferred for the FASTER cars is because they run a spool QUICKLY, and the blaze through gears. a shift-kit is preferred there. also, this argument is retarded, it's like saying that i want a BMX racer bike because its wicked awesome and super fast, and then someone saying to get a mountain bike...its stupid as hell. BTW, ford trucks and SUV's are pieces of sh*t IMO. they make the plastics industry a lot of money with their chinese interiors, but they do their reputation no good. chrystler engineering is FAR superior to fords, ford is out for the common guy who needs a basic ride, and they stepped up the shizzazz for the lightning and several of their other high end vehicles. other than that, their common entry level car is sh*t compared to chryslers. also, the lightning is a lot more common than an SRT-10 RAM, resale value for a lighning is NOTHING compared to that of a RAM SRT-10, so come trade-in time, you've lost a sh*t load of money on that sucker, come time to upgrade. not everyone, in fact, i bet not even 10% of buyers of SRT-10's and lightnings are SERIOUS about upgrading significantly the major components of the vehicle. there's something called a warrantee, and people are not out to break that.

AAAAANYWAY, back to the subject. this IS TIMMY's thread, and it has been SEVERELY hi-jacked over stupid sh*t. why not open a different thread discussing why a GSX DSM is not as good as a 3rd gen F-body, but the new lightning would kick all their asses...

also, laugh at mopar's daytona, but nothing is as funny as a 4 cylinder FOX BODY...AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. those were certainly the glory days of ford aye?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > I bet me at the wheel of the 6spd 350Z I would smoke you in your gay automatic
> ...


Agreed and agreed.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> scrappy, that's true to an extent, if you're good with a manual transmission and you have good timing on your release point for the clutch, you can dog an auto, the only reason auto's are prefferred for the FASTER cars is because they run a spool QUICKLY, and the blaze through gears. a shift-kit is preferred there. also, this argument is retarded, it's like saying that i want a BMX racer bike because its wicked awesome and super fast, and then someone saying to get a mountain bike...its stupid as hell. BTW, ford trucks and SUV's are pieces of sh*t IMO. they make the plastics industry a lot of money with their chinese interiors, but they do their reputation no good. chrystler engineering is FAR superior to fords, ford is out for the common guy who needs a basic ride, and they stepped up the shizzazz for the lightning and several of their other high end vehicles. other than that, their common entry level car is sh*t compared to chryslers. also, the lightning is a lot more common than an SRT-10 RAM, resale value for a lighning is NOTHING compared to that of a RAM SRT-10, so come trade-in time, you've lost a sh*t load of money on that sucker, come time to upgrade. not everyone, in fact, i bet not even 10% of buyers of SRT-10's and lightnings are SERIOUS about upgrading significantly the major components of the vehicle. there's something called a warrantee, and people are not out to break that.
> 
> AAAAANYWAY, back to the subject. this IS TIMMY's thread, and it has been SEVERELY hi-jacked over stupid sh*t. why not open a different thread discussing why a GSX DSM is not as good as a 3rd gen F-body, but the new lightning would kick all their asses...
> 
> ...


youe retarded man..when the ram came out it was over 50g's now there discouting them dow to 30g's and still cant sell them..you still see 1999 lightning going for 16-20g's havent lost value at all..get real man..you have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

timmy said:


> Man oh Man..... I would really like to know how old some people are. This site is getting so imature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would like to know how old you are. you can't spell or use proper grammar. and you are on pedro's nuts like hes a god. im 23, how old are you?
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you wanna talk about bills. 03 expedition, 04 lightning, 05 honda rincon 650(black). house payment for the past 6 years and im 23. 
wes


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Man oh Man..... I would really like to know how old some people are. This site is getting so imature
> ...


Obviously you're not the grammar king considering you didn't get one single sentence in your post correct, you're not really in a position to be talking trash about someone else's spelling or punctuation









And how have you been making house payments for the last six years exactly? I didn't know banks commonly gave mortages to 17 year olds, but maybe you're special since you built up your credit by buying race cars when you were 13, yes?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

man lets stop fighting with each other and go back to owning aaronic..lol


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > timmy said:
> ...


when did i say i race? i have a lightning for a toy because i'm a pimp and i can do that. i just bought it right before christmas. it's stock and i have never took it to the track. you need to read the thread before you think you know something smart guy. sorry it hasn't been 6 years yet. i was 18 when i BOUGHT my house. also with the 20,000 cash i had down you'd be surprised at what i can get. i'm almost 24. so hows your mom doing? i'm SURE you still live with her little boy. well maybe you might have a shitty apartment. who knows. and i can spell jerky boy. 
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

show me where i said i bought a race car at 13. you are not very bright. you are cranky though, is your diaper wet little boy? ill send your mom home so she can change it.
wes

edit: i bet that all the piranhas i own right now are worth more than you are.
wes


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Funny, I don't see the legions of people impressed by you hanging around anywhere, I wouldn't hold my breath on finding them though







.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Man, some people act 8 years old. GROW UP!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Man oh Man..... I would really like to know how old some people are. This site is getting so imature
> ...


I am 10, and your mad because I am not on your nuts


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

timmy said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > timmy said:
> ...


You are 10, and u drove a viper? Definately bullshit....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> You are 10, and u drove a viper? Definately bullshit....
> [snapback]1113172[/snapback]​












words cannot capture my feelings about this kid


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > PIRANHA KING said:
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I drove 3 vipers at the same time once. I'm 4 as well. Please beleive me.


----------



## biohaZ (Jun 22, 2005)

yea all i know is the srt10 will smoke any other truck


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

biohaZ said:


> yea all i know is the srt10 will smoke any other truck
> [snapback]1113303[/snapback]​


Will it ?








Lets see some specs Gentleman ....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> biohaZ said:
> 
> 
> > yea all i know is the srt10 will smoke any other truck
> ...


well in my research into the lightning yesterday i read a shoot out betwen the srt10 and the lightning and the srt 10 came out on top with more Hp, better interior quality and size but its far more expensive and there was nothing about reliability but i dont think either would be as fast as a typhoon or cyclone..









"This SUV would sport a redesigned interior and exterior from the base model Jimmy. With the same style ground effects & wheels as the Syclone, GMC gave this vehicle a lowered air ride suspension & multiple paint options (10). With the exterior and powertrain complete, GMC turned it's attention to the interior. Along with performance, this is where this SUV would separate itself from the crowd. With lumbar supported bucket seats, a cushioned ride, and a full leather interior, you could truely ride in comfort and style. With standard air conditioning, cc, tw, pw, pdl, and power mirrors, this vehicle would add a few more options over the Syclone. An optional CD player could be installed for the music lover or a roof rack could be attached for the traveler. With almost 70 inches of interior cargo space, this would be no ordinary performance vehicle. Bound to shake the market as the Syclone did, GMC went with an addictive and fitting name......the "Typhoon". With production totals of 4700 in 2 years ('92 & '93), the Typhoon was rare as well as fast. With over 200 extra lbs. the Typhoon was slightly slower than it's sibling, the Syclone. Knocking out 60 mph in the 4-5 second range and the 1/4 mile in the high 13's/low 14's, the Typhoon was still very much a competitor. Today, the Syclone and Typhoon continue to leave their mark. Tearing up the asphalt all across the world. Although they may look harmless at first glance, don't dare tempt these vehicles. You will be sorry you did."









"Each specially engineered facet of this vehicle would eventually shine as a defining characteristic of this awesome creation. GMC & PAS decided that the potent 4.3L V6 already in use by GM, would be the heart and core of this dream. But it needed to be much more of a force than a few tweaks could provide. Therefore, they felt that a turbocharger would provide the added force. An air-to-water intercooler was used to cool things down, and with a few tweaks to put everything in unison, the engine was all set. But this much power (280-330 hp) would merely spin the tires all day, much like other "performance" vehicles. They knew that this aspect of the vehicle would have to be special. This vehicle would have to "leap" off the line, and Nielsen knew just what to do. Adopting the AWD system from the Safari/Bravada, this vehicle would surely shine from a standstill. Conscious of economy and performance, GMC opted for the 700R4 automatic transmission being used in the Corvette. Knowing that this vehicle would need to stop as incredibly as it accelerated, the GMC & PAS engineers planted a 4 wheel ABS system underneath (a first in this particular type of vehicle). With OD, 4 wheel ABS, and AWD this vehicle would be very practical yet extremely powerful. With the powertrain complete, the attention turned to the body. All this power needed to be covered by something lightweight, attractive, and unsuspected. So, why not the workhorse of all lightweight trucks.....the GMC Sonoma? Using a regular cab, shortbed body style, PAS fastened the powerhouse underneath. But the body needed something....something flashy. So, a set of ground effects designed by Bill Davis were added, the suspension was lowered, 16" turbo-vane style wheels wrapped in Firestone SVX rubber were tacked on, a tonneau cover was snapped in place, and a lamp black paint job was applied. Bucket seats and a sporty interior added to the appeal, while standard air conditioning, pw, pdl, tw, cc, and a new guage cluster added creature comforts. But what to call it? Fittingly, GMC named this beast the "Syclone".....for this vehicle would truely create more than a stir. With production totals in the sub-3000 range, this truck carried a mystique about it that intrigued everyone. A pickup that hauled more than cargo? Well today, even 9 years after Nielsen's vision, the Syclone continues to be a force to be reckoned with. Turning in stock 0-60 times of 4 seconds and 1/4 mile times in the low 13's, the Syclone has established itself as the standard by which performance vehicles are measured"

the syclone would definately put the srt10 and lightning in there place as stock hot rod trucks. too bad they are no longer in production..

i belive there are some shelby dakota r/t's that are pretty beastly too, and i dont know too much about the chevy SS pickup but thats a respectable hot rod truck not to be over looked..


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

This is great. I am really 23, i wanted to see the responses when i said i was 10. HAHAHHAHHA


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You can't find a Ty or a Sy for under 10 grand that hasn't been completely trashed. If you want a decent one, they sell for around 15 grand. Same with GNs. I looked.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Some people take the internet to close to heart. You are what you type you are


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

timmy said:


> This is great. I am really 23, i wanted to see the responses when i said i was 10. HAHAHHAHHA
> [snapback]1113392[/snapback]​


yeah thats great, the only one you fooled was a fool..

this is our thread now, and its going to Tijuana...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > This is great. I am really 23, i wanted to see the responses when i said i was 10. HAHAHHAHHA
> ...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > This is great. I am really 23, i wanted to see the responses when i said i was 10. HAHAHHAHHA
> ...


how did he fool me when I said it was bullshit u fukin moron

you are a bunch of tight asses that never get laid and sit around all day on this forum

im outta this fukin place until i need some help with my fish as u all are a bunch of pussies

fuk you all except the couple guys on here that i have respect for


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > timmy said:
> ...


Chill out. You need to learn to ignore nismo sometimes, or you'll have an anurism.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > timmy said:
> ...


WAIT............WAIT.................WAIT...............You forgot to get your blankie and that special cream for all that sand in your vagina


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude that kid has issues, every thread he has posted in he calls someone a moron pussie f****t that doesnt get laid and sit on the net all day... hes got issues..

BTW thanks 94NDTA can you ellaborate? im just wondering how i piss people off so i can maybe not piss people off as much..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol not issues, he's got subscribtions


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > timmy said:
> ...


Still havent been banned for your Comments Yet?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

thanx for the respect man..


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

Frankly, Dodge Vipers are overrated. v10 engine that produces somthing like 450 HP........450 HP for 80,000 dollars. While if your smart, you would buy a Corvette Z06.. 50g's for that bad boy, and it can keep up with the viper. Sink in a couple of g's.....and you can beat him no problem.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I love the z06, i just got rid of my 92 lt1


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

hey thats awesome about the viper. those things are tight on the inside when you get in. did you wind it up or lay any rubber. id be all over that thing.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

timmy said:


> I love the z06, i just got rid of my 92 lt1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a crazy car...









much respect for the Z06


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao, dude, most people who buy vipers are looking for the image, not the speed. the speed is a bonus, but in a viper more people look at you. there are more curves on a viper, more aggressive styling, 500hp, not the 450 which you underrated it at, and ITS A VIPER. its NOT A CORVETTE...people dont buy with JUST speed in mind, KIDS like you think that thats what its all about, but people who buy semi-luxury sports cars are usually in their 40's+. they wont ever take it to a track, its just a show piece, a trophy of their hard work. now go have another wet dream about owning one.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the only corvettes i respect are the Z06, the sledgehammer(obviously) and the ZR1. the three most badass corvettes in history.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> lmao, dude, most people who buy vipers are looking for the image, not the speed. the speed is a bonus, but in a viper more people look at you. there are more curves on a viper, more aggressive styling, 500hp, not the 450 which you underrated it at, and ITS A VIPER. its NOT A CORVETTE...people dont buy with JUST speed in mind, KIDS like you think that thats what its all about, *but people who buy semi-luxury sports cars are usually in their 40's+. they wont ever take it to a track, its just a show piece, a trophy of their hard work*. now go have another wet dream about owning one.
> [snapback]1114365[/snapback]​


I would choose a Vetter over the Viper, but the way you put that...Thats just Beautiful


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I miss the old lounge days. There was like 1 or 2 topics that has fighting in it a month. Now you cant even read a post with out there being flaming involved. xenon i think we need more voluntere mods to stop all the flaming. To the immature people that like to flame every post. Thanks for making the lounge wonderful these days... Timmy its cool u got to drive a viper. Im still waiting on driving a sports car haha. I drive a pickup so i dont get to feel speed very often.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What the hell is this thread about again?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i think fizzly volunterd to be a mod..and a nice replay from xenon was..hell no..lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> I miss the old lounge days. There was like 1 or 2 topics that has fighting in it a month. Now you cant even read a post with out there being flaming involved. xenon i think we need more voluntere mods to stop all the flaming. To the immature people that like to flame every post. Thanks for making the lounge wonderful these days... Timmy its cool u got to drive a viper. Im still waiting on driving a sports car haha. I drive a pickup so i dont get to feel speed very often.
> [snapback]1114597[/snapback]​


Do your part, hit the report button

This thread is flame-tastic


----------

